# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  проблема с HideToolz

## Vizdeit

Не могу разобраться с проблемой: при загрузке HideToolz выдает ошибку ZwLoadDriver 0xc0000001 , после чего загружаеться, процессы убить можно, а вот схайдить не получается. Хотя до сего момента 4 месяца работала без проблем. Лазил по форумам, у многих такая проблема, но решения нет.
У меня ОС ХP sp2 32x, скачал прогу, установил, тоже самое, проверил на вирусы - чисто.
что посоветуете?

----------


## ZloyDuh

Если я не ошибаюсь там 2 файла ексешник и ini проблема может возникнуть в отсутвии ini файла в следствии перемещения. Также может антивирь с включеной проактивированной защитой не давать все права приложению. скачай заново во время скачки выруби антивирь установи и запускай из одного места, и сделай исключения в антивире для хидетоллся. Лично у меня после этих операций зараболало хотя полностью не понимаю что имеено повлияло.....

----------


## ZloyDuh

..........

----------

